# Estação Sintra (Qt.Cavaleira) - La Crosse WS3600



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2007 às 20:17)

Olá a todos!

Ja tenho estação nova!!! Completa! Só não sei montar! Vai ficar po fim de semana! O Pai Natal foi mto generoso! Portátil novo, maquina fotografica, colunas 5.1, impressora e claro esta menina:

La Crosse - Estação meteorológica profissional WS3600 com ecrã táctil e ligação ao PC


Ideal para uso profissional (instituições portuárias, clubes náuticos, agricultura, etc.) e para os entusiastas da meteorológia. Fornecido com sensor exterior de termómetro e higrómetro, anemómetro, pluviómetro e kit para ligação ao PC com software de gestão informática dos dados. Esta completa e precisa estação meteorológica dá indicações de velocidade e direcção do vento, pressão atmosférica com gráfico das últimas 24h, temp.ext. e int., humidade relativa int. e ext., previsão meteo. com gráficos de tendência, precipitação, entre outras indicações e funções úteis.







http://www.dnd.pt/index.php?idmenu=40&lg=1&idsubmenu=41


----------



## Minho (25 Dez 2007 às 20:27)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Excelente! 

Onde é que a vais montar? Era porreiro que fosse em Paradela


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2007 às 21:32)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Minho disse:


> Excelente!
> 
> Onde é que a vais montar? Era porreiro que fosse em Paradela



Vou montar aqui em Sintra! Sim! Sem duvida que os dados de Paradela seriam bem mais interessantes! Mas é aqui que passo a maior parte do tempo! 

Quero liga-la ao wunderground, vou precisar de dicas dos membros ca do forum para me ajudar nessa tarefa!

É linda! O painel principal é brutal!

Era o que mais queria! Agora com o PC novo ainda melhor!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2007 às 21:44)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Estou a olhar para ela como "um burro po palacio"! Como e onde vou mantar isto???

Aceito sugestoes!


----------



## Brigantia (25 Dez 2007 às 21:53)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Ja tenho estação nova!!! Completa! Só não sei montar! Vai ficar po fim de semana! O Pai Natal foi mto generoso! Portátil novo, maquina fotografica, colunas 5.1, impressora e claro esta menina:
> 
> ...



Boa escolha


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2007 às 21:57)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Brigantia disse:


> Boa escolha



Não foi escolha! Foi oferecida pela minha cara metade!


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2007 às 22:05)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Flaviense21 disse:


> O Pai Natal foi mto generoso! Portátil novo, maquina fotografica, colunas 5.1, impressora e claro esta menina:
> 
> La Crosse - Estação meteorológica profissional WS3600 com ecrã táctil e ligação ao PC



Ena pah Flaviense21
Também quero um Pai-Natal assim..


----------



## Minho (25 Dez 2007 às 23:14)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Não foi escolha! Foi oferecida pela minha cara metade!



Namorada que oferece estação meteorológica vale ouro!


----------



## jpaulov (26 Dez 2007 às 00:04)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

ai que estou a roer de inveja!!!...


----------



## HotSpot (26 Dez 2007 às 10:55)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Realmente o Pai Natal foi muito generoso para a teu lado 

Mais uma estação para a zona de LX. Para o pessoal ajudar a montar a estação tens que ajudar. Moras em moradio, predio, andar, distancia do telhado, etc...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2007 às 19:25)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



HotSpot disse:


> Realmente o Pai Natal foi muito generoso para a teu lado
> 
> Mais uma estação para a zona de LX. Para o pessoal ajudar a montar a estação tens que ajudar. Moras em moradio, predio, andar, distancia do telhado, etc...



Vou realmente precisar de ajuda! 
Moro num quarto andar, com duas varandas, uma para sudoeste e outra para nordeste, será numa delas que vou montar os aparatos!
Gostaria de a alojar no wunderground, vou precisar que me digam como se faz!

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2007 às 23:01)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Tou mesmo a precisar de ajuda! Eu não sei montar isto!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2007 às 23:30)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Eureka!!! Ja esta tudo a funcionar!

Ja testei o medidor de vento e pluviometro!!! Eureka!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Dez 2007 às 00:47)

*Sintra - La Crosse WS3600*

Boas! Ora cá está ela:

Estação La Crosse WS3600:





















Agora que chova! Ainda n testei o pluviometro!

Como funciona:






De referir que se encontra instalada na Quinta da Cavaleira em Sintra!


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Jan 2008 às 16:55)

Parabéns! Isso não é uma estação meteorológica, é uma bomba! Gostei do esquema de montagem, percebe-se o desenho, o texto é ininteligível. 
 Quando temos os dados on-line? Moro perto e gostaria de ter acesso frequente aos mesmos via net...


----------

